# Smoking a Pork Tenderloin?



## tains90@yahoo.com

I own a Weber Smoker. Please help me. I would like to smoke a pork tenderloin this weekend; no BBQ this time around. What could I use as a rub?


----------



## Robo410

you can buy one of many fine premixed rubs at the store.  Tony Chacheres cajun rub is quite famous. So are rubs by Paul Prudone, Emeril Lagase, etc.

Or you can make your own with any of the following: salt, garlic powder onion powder paprika, cayenne pepper, black pepper, sage, turmeric, chipotle chili powder, and on it goes.


----------



## Hopz

I smoke these things frequently... may I suggest you give it a good coating of yellow mustard before the dry (powder) rub? Then let it sit for at least an hour-
Do not worry- the mustard will go away leaving a fine flavor along with the rub.
The secret here is watch the temperature. Go only to 140 or 145 inside temperature. Unless you are really careful you will get to this temperature really fast... caution is the by-word.
Serve with a good hearty full-bodied Pilsner, perhaps a Dortmunder style. A sharp cole slaw on the side. Some roasted potato... yum!


----------



## Andy M.

This is a very lean piece of meat so be careful not to dry it out.


----------



## Chef_Jimmy

150* and take it off and let it rest to about 155-160 It will be very juicy. I must again suggest jerk, I don't know why that is my favorite non elaborate ingredient for grilled/smoked pork, but it is. it's easy to make and it's like curry, it's all different, so you can experiment 2with heat and sweetness ect.


----------



## Constance

My husband brines his the night before. We think it makes it much juicier. 
We do the mustard thing too, then sprinkle it with Bayou Blast. Hopz is right... the mustard goes away. 
Just remember not to rush it...give it plenty of time. 
Mmmm, I can smell it cooking.


----------



## jminion

I personely feel cuts like tenderloin benefit from a good sear with a finish at 140 to 145 internal. I use a rub with kosher salt and cracked pepper, leave out any sugar.
Fruitwoods or pecan are my favorites for smoke. 
Jim


----------

